# Mt Eden Sunset in Auckland, NZ



## BozillaNZ (Jul 25, 2013)

Some of you living the big cities might get amazed by the lack of tall building here, but that's all we have, country style!

16mm (21mm equivalent), f11, 1/20s

It's actually a 2 shot HDR, one for top half sky, another for the landscape. I've used a 2-stop soft GND but it's too weak to darken the sky to an acceptable level.

Need some C&C please, I'm pretty new to landscape photography. Thanks!


----------



## Menace (Jul 25, 2013)

I love living in Auckland too 

Well done and a good start to landscape photography. 

Btw, What is that artifact (flare?) at bottom left corner? 

Cheers


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jul 25, 2013)

Lovely picture!
I should do some daylight HDRs too, till now I have made them only in the night.
Inspiring for me!


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jul 25, 2013)

Menace said:


> I love living in Auckland too
> 
> Well done and a good start to landscape photography.
> 
> ...



Thanks! that flare might be caused by the GND filter. I have mounted the rectangle 2-stop GND filter on the lens, which is made by resin and is uncoated. Funny thing is even with the filter the dynamic range is still too high for a single shot. Might worth to try 3 or 4 stop reverse GND but I don't have then! :-X

Also I took couple of dozen shots, only this one turned out to be within the 5 minutes sunset window. All the rest are uninteresting photos with either white light or dark blue ones. One thing learned: shooting sunset you have to act fast! 5 minutes best time per day that is also not cloudy/rainy! :


----------



## scotty512 (Aug 1, 2013)

great shot, just moved to Auckland 2 months ago and loving it, cant wait to get the camera out and start wandering around


----------

